# Intraop biopsy w/frozen section



## Texascoder64 (Oct 14, 2012)

Can the intraoperative frozen section (88331 + 11100)   be billed  with the destruction of malignant lesion (17260 - 17286)?  My initial thought is only bill for the more extensive procedure.  Our derm is a dermatopathologist so is able to do all of this in the same session.

******I just found this article NCCI edits Jan 2012 from CMS for Biopsies******* I think it answers my initial question, if anyone disagrees please let me know.  see pasted paragraph below:
If the biopsy is performed on the same lesion on which a more
extensive procedure is performed, it is separately reportable
only if the biopsy is utilized for immediate pathologic diagnosis
prior to the more extensive procedure, and the decision to
proceed with the more extensive procedure is based on the
diagnosis established by the pathologic examination


----------

